
SQL, Java Top List of Most In-Demand Tech Skills;Python and AWS Coming on Fast - teklaperry
https://spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/at-work/tech-careers/sql-java-top-list-of-most-indemand-tech-skills
======
pasttense01
This was mostly based on this article:
[https://www.hiringlab.org/2019/11/19/today's-top-tech-
skills...](https://www.hiringlab.org/2019/11/19/today's-top-tech-skills/)

What's is interesting is to go half way down the page where it says "Suggest
Skills" where you can type in other entries. For example Golang or Rust or
Fortran or Cobol or whatever.

